# Big Pharma Goes Crazy Marketing Anabolic Steroids to the American Public



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2012)

Big Pharma Goes Crazy Marketing Anabolic Steroids to the American Public by Millard Baker ~ source Major pharmaceutical companies love the ?war on steroids? in sports almost as much as they love the laws permitting direct-to-consumer advertising. The steroids in baseball scandal involving Barry Bonds and BALCO gave drug firms like Abott Laboratories plenty of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

